# Water tank leak



## McSmith (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, can anyone help me. Got home last night to find my hot water storage tank leaking. Does anyone know the going rate and best tanks to buy. Landlord is paying but I don't want some cheap rubbish that will leak again. Any contacts of company's or contractors would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where do you live? If it's in the Emirates Living area, then I believe Emrill can do it. I believe it costs approximately 2-3K to get it fixed.

If the landlord is paying, then perhaps he can have his contractors replace it for you?


----------



## McSmith (Sep 15, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Where do you live? If it's in the Emirates Living area, then I believe Emrill can do it. I believe it costs approximately 2-3K to get it fixed.
> 
> If the landlord is paying, then perhaps he can have his contractors replace it for you?


I live in the marina. Landlord lives in Moscow. So it's up to me to sort out. The building management company will do it, I just want a descent tank and good workmanship.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

McSmith said:


> I live in the marina. Landlord lives in Moscow. So it's up to me to sort out. The building management company will do it, I just want a descent tank and *good workmanship*.


Good luck with that


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Where do you live? If it's in the Emirates Living area, then I believe Emrill can do it. I believe it costs approximately 2-3K to get it fixed.
> 
> If the landlord is paying, then perhaps he can have his contractors replace it for you?


For one tank? No way! I paid less than that for two with the management guys in the Springs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> For one tank? No way! I paid less than that for two with the management guys in the Springs.


Ok then! Looks like I got duped! 

I stopped using Emrill a couple of years ago because their rates did seem high. Them and the other company that gets things fixed by Jim!


----------



## McSmith (Sep 15, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> For one tank? No way! I paid less than that for two with the management guys in the Springs.


Do you have a contact? I just got a quote for 950aed, seems to cheep and probably comes with a cheep product


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

McSmith said:


> Do you have a contact? I just got a quote for 950aed, seems to cheep and probably comes with a cheep product


That's about right. Let's face it, it's only a metal tank with a heater in it - they're not expensive.

The guys we used were just the maintenance company for the Springs area.


----------

